# Pray for more of the Spirit?



## ServantofGod (Mar 21, 2008)

> Christians ought to pray for the Spirit, that is, *for more of the Spirit*, though God has endued them with the Spirit already.


_Prayer_- John Bunyan

1. What does Bunyan mean by praying for "more of the Spirit?" How can you have more then you used to have? Is he saying that we should pray for more influence/strength from the Holy Spirit?

2. How does one pray for more of the Spirit?


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 22, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 24, 2008)

I hate to keep bumping it like this...

WAP!!!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't think it is particularly complicated. Bunyan is simply addressing the reality we see in many places (like Galatians 5:16-26): the flesh wars with the Spirit. We pray for more of the Spirit to bear fruit because we can't do it on our own. The fact that we can pray at all is because the Spirit dwells in us in the first place.


----------

